# Inter-company transfer



## Vuk (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just need a bit of advice.

I am currently working for a Canada company in the Serbia office but I want to transfer to the canadian office in Toronto. I just need to know how to approach the visa situation.


My question is ,if i get 3 years temporary work visa,can i apply for PR with this visa?
And after what time as well?

I read on some pages that this visa can not be used as mechanism to get PR and that it can be extended to maximum of 7 years and that after that time i need to go out of Canada?

Sow it here:
sse.gov.on.ca/medt/investinontario/en/Pages/resources_bi_intracompany_handbook_english_July2007.aspx#linktarget_2003]Foreign Workers Intracompany Transfer Guide

"
4.19 Limitation on Total Stay

All qualifying Executives and Senior Mangers may obtain Work Permits for up to seven years.

All Specialized Knowledge Workers may obtain Work Permits for up to five years.

The intracompany transferee policy does not allow for open ended temporary entry and cannot be used as a mechanism to circumvent procedures applicable to permanent employment or as a means to establish de facto permanent residence.

"


Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Vuk .


----------



## Vuk (Jan 20, 2012)

No one to answer ?


----------



## Vuk (Jan 20, 2012)

No one knows anything ?


----------

